# DWR phone call



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Dwr calls me today and says hey we got this extra tag for a unit you didnt draw out for.....erm ok yes ill take it. but why didnt i get it from the get go after all it was my third choice...Oh well im not complaining feels good to get a tag at least for the unit i wanted anyways.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

maybe some body turned the tag back in and you was next on the list for it.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sweet! Which tag you get?

I had them call me a few years back right before the Muzzleload season, saying someone turned in a tag and I was the next alternate. It was for the Coal Hollow Bench CWMU. I called the operator and he said they had experienced a bad winter, and there were few deer in the area that year. That's why the original tag holder turned it down, and I too turned it down.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

ya somebodys bank account didnt have enough money
so they give them out to the people who didnt draw


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

got the same call today. Gave me the tag for my second choice. Anyone had success for deer on the north slope.

Figured why not take it....hunt elk there. maybe i will get a shot at a deer.

LA


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is great guys! Good for you both!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I also got a call for my fifth choice. It is weird though my wife and I put in together but we got bounced out of general once she drew her cwmu tag. I was pleasantly surprised and gladly accepted the offer


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Skally said:


> ya somebodys bank account didnt have enough money
> so they give them out to the people who didnt draw


^^^^^ Yep, There was a TRUCK LOAD of them this year!!! ^^^^^


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

I hope to get a call for my wife, he was really excited to hunt this year!!!!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I got general archery buck tag for Wasatch. I figured it would have allot of tags since it's part of the extended hunt. And is closer to home and I found some decent bucks.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Y'all just got me so excited for the phone call I got from the dwr just now, only to have my dreams crushed by a turkey hunting survey.


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

At least you're hunting!


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

*NS*



LaytonArcher said:


> got the same call today. Gave me the tag for my second choice. Anyone had success for deer on the north slope.
> 
> Figured why not take it....hunt elk there. maybe i will get a shot at a deer.
> 
> LA


Deer numbers appear to be up, been seeing more than normal and my camera is getting more deer coming into my honeyhole.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Groganite said:


> I got general archery buck tag for Wasatch. I figured it would have allot of tags since it's part of the extended hunt. And is closer to home and I found some decent bucks.


So let me get this straight, you get a call to fill a tag for the Wasatch general deer tag, which was your 3rd choice? It amazes me that I don't draw it (or get a call) as my FIRST choice and you get a call to fill it as your THIRD choice.

Which brings me to another point, I was told in years past that they don't re-assign general deer tags that are turned back in to the Division. Is that not the case anymore?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

^ its a madhouse i tell ya


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It probably wasn't a returned tag, but rather a tag that went unpaid for.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> It probably wasn't a returned tag, but rather a tag that went unpaid for.


That makes more sense. But I still will never understand how someone would draw it as their third choice before someone as their first choice. Got to love the Utah draw! :?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

yeah, I can't help you on that one!


----------

